# Great Amazon Deal for Those With Prime



## BevAnneS (May 11, 2010)

Picked me up a nice red one today with no shipping involved with my Prime membership.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005QBK6B6/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

BevAnneS said:


> Picked me up a nice red one today with no shipping involved with my Prime membership.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005QBK6B6/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk


That is a great price! I have that exact same case that I bought two years ago for about $24, I think. It's held up great, although it is getting a little dirty. I probably should order a new one. For $3, I can't go wrong.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, I'm going to move this to our Accessories forum...

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great deal, but not quite as good a deal for the 7" HDX. It will be $6.00 + $4.98 shipping. I think I might pick up a red one.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

And for the 8.9" HDX, $15..


----------



## peaceridge (Mar 24, 2013)

Too bad they don't have one for the Paperwhite - looks really nice!


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for posting, Bev. I just picked up one for my mom.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pretzel (Nov 11, 2013)

That's a really nice case and a great price!  I wish we had Prime here in Canada at Amazon.ca, but so far it's not an option here yet


----------



## bobfisher (Nov 23, 2013)

These are some great collection and the price is also not that much high.


----------

